
If the moon were only 1 pixel - _Microft
http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html
======
cannedslime
I am very grateful that I have a mouse that can unlock the scroll wheel so it
just keeps on spinning :)

~~~
_Microft
In the bottom right corner there is a small icon making you scroll with the
speed of light away from the sun by the way.

~~~
cannedslime
Speed of light takes too long :)

